# Amplificador 1240w



## Seskone (Dic 18, 2011)

Hola a todos, en estas navidades me voy a comprar unos parlantes nuevos, estos para ser exactos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y como podreis ver tienen una potencia maxima de 1240w mi pregunta es, ¿ Podría construirme yo mi propio amplificador para dichos altavoces? me supongo que la respuesta seria si, pero mi otra pregunta seria que si me podéis echar una mano para construirlo. ahora os dejo los detalles técnicos de esos altavoces, si me e equivocado en algo por favor corregidme. Gracias a todos.

*Características:*
Altavoces delanteros de 4 vías con tres woofers de 6,5 pulgadas (16,5 cm), un subwoofer adicional de 6,5 pulgadas (16,5 cm), un altavoz de alcance medio de 6,5 pulgadas (16,5 cm) y un tweeter (altavoz para frecuencias altas) de cúpula que proporciona una potencia máxima de salida de 440 W por altavoz.
Altavoz central de 2 vías con dos woofers de 5 pulgadas (13 cm) y tweeter (altavoces para frecuencias altas) que ofrecen una potencia máxima de 120 W.
2 altavoces satélite traseros bidireccionales con subwoofer de 5 pulgadas (13 cm) y tweeter con una potencia máxima de 120 W cada uno.
Todos los altavoces cuentan con Bass reflex

*Datos técnicos:*
Conectores del altavoz delantero: terminales de tornillo chapadas en oro
Conectores de los altavoces central y satélite: terminales de pinza
Sensibilidad de los altavoces frontales: 89 dB
Sensibilidad del altavoz central y altavoces satélites: 88 dB por canal
Todos los altavoces tienen rejilla protectora extraíble
Impedancia del altavoz central / altavoces satélite: 4 ohmios
Frecuencia del altavoz central / altavoces satélite: de 20 Hz a 20 kHz

*Mas imágenes:*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2011)

Seskone dijo:


> *Características:*
> 
> Altavoces delanteros de 4 vías con tres woofers de 6,5 pulgadas (16,5 cm), un subwoofer adicional de 6,5 pulgadas (16,5 cm), un altavoz de alcance medio de 6,5 pulgadas (16,5 cm) y un tweeter (altavoz para frecuencias altas) de cúpula que proporciona una potencia máxima de salida de 440 W por altavoz.
> Altavoz central de 2 vías con dos woofers de 5 pulgadas (13 cm) y tweeter (altavoces para frecuencias altas) que ofrecen una potencia máxima de 120 W.
> ...


 
Seguramente se refiera a potencia Pico , Musical o PMPO y no a RMS 

89 dB de sensibilidad , es muy malo  

No creo que llegue a 20 Hz 

Saludos !


----------



## Seskone (Dic 19, 2011)

ahi es lo que pone, no lo e escrito yo, sino en el sitio donde los voy a comprar. Pero mi pregunta es que si puedo hacer un amplificador o algo para que suenen, porque como puedes ver, son parlantes


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 19, 2011)

Seguramente! Lo que tenes que hacer son 6 amplificadores ... es un sistema 5.1
Ademas tener previsto que necesitas el decodificador , ya sea de la salida HDMI o analogica , a menos que tu equipo las provea separadas. Eso NO es facil de armar uno mismo.

No se que experiencia tenes en armar equipos , aqui en el foro hay esquemas de todas las potencias. Si no eres experto , te recomiendo armar los hibridos STK4050 o algun otro de la serie , hay hasta de 200W RMS cada uno.
Con TDA7293 puedes obtener hasta 150W en modo bridge .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 19, 2011)

Exacto:

Si vas a armarte tu propio amplificador/es necesitas experiencia
Si lo vas a comprar, mucho mejor
Si es para un sistema 5.1 de sonido para una casa 1240W es demasiada potencia, te podés quedar sordo inclusive


----------



## Seskone (Dic 19, 2011)

Haber, experiencia yo solo tengo una poca, lo justo y suficiente, ademas tengo un tío que en caso de necesitarlo me echaría una mano, pero no puedo estar toda la vida dependiendo de el, tengo 18 años, creo que es hora de que empiece a montar las cosas por mi mismo si ayuda de nadie. Por eso elegí este foro, me pareció el mas apropiado, unos consejos nunca vienen mal, empezare armando un ampli para unos altavoces viejos que tengo, para que si se estropean que no pase nada. Hay un par de conceptos que me gustaría que me aclaraseis, por ejemplo el concepto de RMS y el modo bridge, responderme de forma que una persona con conocimientos básicos lo pueda entender. 

DJ DRACO se que comprarlo es mejor, pero no creo que me paguen por un amplificador 200 o 300 euros según esta la cosa. Ademas soy un chaval al que le gusta valerse por si mismo. Gracias por vuestra ayuda, el miércoles ire a comprar los materiales para ir empezando, como la baquelita y una base con pines para el integrado los condensadores un portafusible los electroliticos y cables, si algo se me olvida recordadmelo, segun vaya montando ire sacando fotos y me vais dando vuestra opinion


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 19, 2011)

Es bueno que quieras aprender , solamente pasa que hay conceptos que debes aprenderlos ordenadamente , por ejemplo la definicion de RMS ( root mean square ) que es la media cuadratica del valor de una onda , que es el equivalente a la misma potencia en corriente continua....

Si nunca has armado nada , te recomiendo empieces con este amplificador , simple , economico y anda MUY BIEN :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/#post277439

Te va a dar 70W rms de potencia, suficientes para mover muy bien tus parlantes ( uno al menos ) 

Debes por supuesto armar una fuente adecuada ....


----------



## Seskone (Dic 19, 2011)

Antonio, de verdad, gracias. 
Ahora mismo estoy haciendo un modulo de electronica de consumo, estamos todavia montando integrados 7400 7404 7432 basicamente.
En cuanto a la fuente, tengo en casa un transformador de corriente a 12v supongo que podria utilizarlo con este amplificador que tu me propones no? es de una lampara de led que tenia por casa y lo guarde por si me hacia falta algun dia.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 19, 2011)

Te vas a quedar corto , para 12V hay otros modelos de TDA de mucha menos potencia ....
Este necesita 35+35V ... te va a costar algunos euros ( el equivalente aqui son 50 )

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...da2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/#post87128

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...eamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/#post60815


----------



## Seskone (Dic 19, 2011)

entonces que es lo que tendria que hacer para montarlo? 
porque no me esta quedando del todo claro perdoname, por donde tengo que empezar? porque tengo un pequeño lio en la cabeza


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 19, 2011)

Primero elegir el modelo entre los que te pasé .... vienen completos , hasta el diseño del pcb !
...y luego armar la fuente de alimentacion .


----------



## Seskone (Dic 19, 2011)

y como armo la fuente de alimentacion? perdona si te estoy aburriendo con tantas preguntas jejejeje


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 20, 2011)

Te sugiero que leas un poco algun texto... cada uno es un tema bastante grande.


----------



## Seskone (Dic 20, 2011)

Ok gracias. cuando empiece ire subiendo las fotos


----------

